# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  دراسة طبية: تناول القهوة قد يقلل من خرف الشيخوخة

## إبتسام السهم

*دراسة طبية: تناول القهوة قد يقلل من خرف الشيخوخة* 

نشرت في 2009-02-26

 

كشفت دراسة طبية جديدة أن القهوة قد تقلل احتمال الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر وبعض صور خرف الشيخوخة الأخرى، لكن نتائج هذه الدراسة لم تصل بعد حد التوصية أو الدعوة لتناول هذا المشروب من أجل الوقاية من الخرف. 
وأكدت دراسة لباحثين فنلنديين وسويديين أن شرب كميات معتدلة من القهوة قد تحمى الناس من الإصابة بالعته في مرحلة متأخرة في حياتهم. وأوضحت الدراسة أن من يشربون القهوة يواجهون مخاطر أقل للإصابة بالعته والخرف في منتصف العمر ومرض الزهايمر في مرحلة لاحقة في الحياة مقارنة بالذين يشربون كميات قليلة أو لا يشربون القهوة. وقام باحثون من جامعة «كوبيو» الفنلندية ومعهد «كارولينسكا» في ستوكهولم بالسويد بدراسة 1409 أفراد تتراوح أعمارهم من 65 إلى 79 عاما كانوا أعضاء في مجموعات خضعت للمسح في أعوام 1972 و1977 و1982 و1987 والذين أكملوا إعادة الاختبار في 1998. وأجريت المتابعة العادية بعد مرور 21 عاما. وتم تحديد إجمالي 61 شخصا بأنهم أصيبوا بالعته من بينهم 48 أصيبوا بمرض الزهايمر. وأوضحت الدراسة أنه جرى تقسيم الأشخاص إلى ثلاث مجموعات، حيث واجه الذين يشربون القهوة باعتدال، من ثلاثة إلى خمسة فناجين قهوة يوميا، مخاطر أقل. وقالت كبير الباحثين الأستاذ المشارك ميا كيفيبيلتو في بيان إن «النتائج تحتاج إلى تأكيدها بدراسات أخرى ولكنها تفتح إمكانية أن تخفف تداخلات الأنظمة الغذائية من خطورة العته». ويضيف أصحاب الدراسة أن أبحاثا أخرى أجريت سابقا على حيوانات في المختبر أظهرت أن الكافيين (مادة منبهة تحتوي عليها القهوة) يخفض تكوين لويحات الآميلويد في الدماغ، وهو أحد السمات المميزة لمرض الزهايمر. والتفسير الأخير أن القهوة ربما لها تأثير مضاد للأكسدة في الدورة الدموية، مما يؤدي بدوره إلى خفض مخاطر العوامل المسببة لمشكلات الأوعية الدموية المؤدية للخرف. ونشرت الدراسة بالكامل بعنوان «تناول الشاي والقهوة في منتصف الحياة وخطورة العته في مرحلة متأخرة من الحياة: دراسة سكانية» في دورية مرض الزهايمر العدد السادس عشر.

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا على المعلومات والافادة الصحية والله يكافي الجميع شر الامراض يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووبة

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

يسلمووووو ع المعلومآت

يعطيكـ العافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يسلموا على المعلومات والافادة الصحية والله يكافي الجميع شر الامراض يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووبة



 
شكرا لمروركــــ 
الله يعافيكــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> يسلمووووو ع المعلومآت
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيكـ العافيه



 

شكرا لمروركــــ 
الله يسلمكــــــ

----------


## hope

يعطيك العافيه 
على المعلومات الصحيه 

لاعدمنا جديدك

دمت بخير

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروركــــــ 
الله يعافيكــــــــ

----------


## ملكةالموضة

ربي يعطيك العافيه 
                                             معلومات قيمة ومفيدة 
                                                   بالتوفيق



                                                  تحياااتي لكم 
                                                   ملــــــــــــوكة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروركـــــ 
ملكة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اشوف بنات هاليومين مكثرين بالقهوه* 


*ويشربوها بالهبل* 


*ربي يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

انشاء الله مايطول بعمري واصل للشيخوخه<<اللي يسمعها بكيفها
بس لو وصلتها ظمنت حالي ماراح اخرف والسبب هالشي اللي اشربه اكثر من شرب الماي لعن الله يزيد

يسلموا ه المعلومات التي راقت لي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *اشوف بنات هاليومين مكثرين بالقهوه* 
> 
> 
> *ويشربوها بالهبل*  
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع*



 
شكرا لمروركــــــ
الله يعافيكــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> انشاء الله مايطول بعمري واصل للشيخوخه<<اللي يسمعها بكيفها
> بس لو وصلتها ظمنت حالي ماراح اخرف والسبب هالشي اللي اشربه اكثر من شرب الماي لعن الله يزيد
> 
> يسلموا ه المعلومات التي راقت لي



 
شكرا لمروركــــــ
الله يسلمكـــــ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

والله كل يوم نسمع شي عن هالقهوه 
يسلمووووووو ع المجهوود..~

ماننحرم جديدك 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بسعادهـ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> والله كل يوم نسمع شي عن هالقهوه 
> يسلمووووووو ع المجهوود..~ 
> ماننحرم جديدك  
> موفقين لكل خير  
> 
> دمتوو بسعادهـ



الله يسلمكـــــ
شكرا لمروركـــــ

----------

